# Alfie & Lola pics.. 9 months old!



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Just a couple of pics taken today.. they were being lazy so no action shots!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw they are sooooooo lovely -- they have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

thank you.. yes it's difficult to get their eye colour to show up on pics. but pinched my Mums camera today which is better than mine! lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

They are looking absolutely gorgeous aren't they? Look so relaxed and cute!!

Lou
X


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww bee their looking good  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they sure are little crackers, really beautiful,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Gorgeous kittys , i just love there blue eyes


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow Bee, they are both looking stunning*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What stunning blue eyes! A beautiful pair of kitties


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks guys..


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it must be an "Alfie" thing as i know another who has a mischievous face even when looking so cute lol xx

beautiful babes hun xxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL yes his face always has mischief written all over it


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my what beautiful puds!! Love their eye colour too!!

A stunning pair of kitty's


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are real sweethearts and make a handsome couple


----------

